# Sawyer Paddles and Oars 55th Anniversary Photo Contest!



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Sawyer 55th Anniversary Photo Contest



*Sawyer 55th Anniversary Photo Contest








*


Sawyer is celebrating 55 years of manufacturing in the beautiful Rogue Valley! Please celebrate with us by sharing your favorite on-the-water photo! Everyone who submits an image will be entered to win prizes.
*How to Enter:*


Submit your photo through this ENTRY FORM, or
Post your photo on Instagram or Facebook and include the hashtag #55DAYSOFSAWYER
Multiple submissions per person are permitted.
Contest runs for 55 days, ending on October 11th, 2022.
*Photo Requirements:*


File size must be at least 1MB in size.
Photos must feature a Sawyer Paddles and Oars product.
All photos must be taken by you.
Please include a caption including the place for each photo.
By submitting your photo to this contest, you are giving Sawyer Paddles and Oars the right to use your photo on our social media and other digital and print media forms. Photo credit will be given.


*Weekly Prizes*

Prize drawings will be held every Thursday during the contest for Sawyer 55th Anniversary Swag (i.e., hat, T-shirt, Silli Pint, Silli Wine Tumbler or stickers). The weekly winners will be randomly selected from all photo submissions.
*Grand Prize*

The Grand Prize will be a pair of MXS System Oars, including two (2) MXS Oar Shafts, two (2) sets of oar blades, and two (2) sets of oar handles.

The MXS Oar System is a new take on fully customizing your oar setup. The blades and handles are interchangeable through our TiteSet connection - a solid, fail-safe connection that won't rattle or jam.
*The Grand Prize winner will be chosen based on:*

We will be calling upon you to help us choose! You'll vote with your likes, so make sure to use the hashtag #55daysofsawyer and spread the love by voting for your favorite entries on that hashtag, too. The Sawyer team will choose the winner out of the top entries.


----------



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

So...since this is the vendors' section, should we assume that you only want photos submitted from dealers?
😜
Sorry, couldn't resist. (ducks)


----------



## Sawyer Paddles & Oars (Dec 22, 2020)

Please read the second sentence below the photograph. 

Derek



Paco said:


> So...since this is the vendors' section, should we assume that you only want photos submitted from dealers?
> 😜
> Sorry, couldn't resist. (ducks)


----------

